# Lựa chọn màu sắc trọng tâm cho không gian bếp



## nadanvonga (24/8/21)

Lựa chọn màu sắc trọng tâm cho không gian bếp Chẳng phải ngẫu nhiên hãng thức ăn khổng lồ McDonald lựa chọn màu vàng là màu chủ đạo trên logo. Màu vàng kích thích thần kinh, thị giác, tạo nên cảm giác thèm ăn. Qua nghiên cứu Máy tạo mùi thơm trong phòng, các nhà khoa học chỉ ra màu vàng là thích hợp nhất với phòng bếp. Màu vàng xuất hiện trong rất nhiều các phong cách trang trí khác nhau , chẳng hạn như phong cách Bô-hê-miêng hiện đại, phong cách đồng quê tân thời, đồng quê Pháp, phong cách trung đại… Màu sắc này sẽ biến phòng bếp trở thành điểm nhấn đầy ấn tượng cho ngôi nhà của bạn. Dưới đây là những chỉ dẫn bạn có thể tham khảo nếu như bạn quyết định lựa chọn máy khuếch tán tinh dầu ở nha trang màu vàng làm tông màu chủ đạo cho phòng bếp nhà mình. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Việc đầu tiên phải làm đó là bạn cần nghiên cứu kỹ những sắc thái khác nhau của màu vàng và những màu sắc khác có thể kết hợp với chúng. Màu vàng có vàng kim, vàng mật ong, vàng nghệ, vàng chanh…sự pha trộn màu sắc sao cho hợp lý cần phải được tham khảo qua nhiều nguồn khác nhau như tạp trí, các chuyên gia hay internet… Tường nhà bếp nên được sơn màu vàng bởi đây sẽ là tông màu chủ đạo của cả căn phòng. Bạn có thể sơn cả 4 bức tường màu vàng hoặc chỉ cần sơn một bức tường tiêu điểm màu vàng đậm và các bức tường còn lại bằng màu sắc khác phù hợp. Màu vàng cũng có thể được sử dụng cho khung cửa sổ, cửa đi hoặc bàn ăn. Đồ đạc được sử dụng trong phòng bếp có màu vàng làm chủ đạo nên là những món đồ được làm bằng chất liệu tự nhiên như gỗ, tre trúc, cây mây…để giữ cho không gian bếp sáng sủa và thoáng mát. Sau khi đã lựa chọn được những đồ đạc chính cho phòng bếp, phụ kiện bạn nên lựa chọn đó là một tấm rèm màu vàng nhạt cho cửa sổ. Đó sẽ là ý tưởng thú vị khi cửa sổ phòng bếp luôn ngập tràn ánh nắng, một vài chiếc đĩa trang trí, bình hoa màu vàng…cũng là ý tưởng không tồi. Nếu bạn ưa thích lọ hoa màu trắng thì những bông hoa màu vàng như hoa hướng dương, hoa cúc có thể giúp bổ sung sắc vàng cho gian bếp. Và Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu không gian lớn màu trắng cũng chính là màu sắc kết hợp tuyệt vời cho phòng bếp màu vàng.


----------

